# Ex vescovo: «Niente comunione ai gay»



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

*Ex vescovo: «Niente comunione ai gay»*

*L'alto prelato: «nessuno è in grado di contraddire questo precetto»*

*Ex vescovo: «Niente comunione ai gay»*

*Monsignor Simone Scatizzi: «L'ostentata e praticata omosessualità è un peccato che esclude questa possibilità»*

  L'alto prelato: «nessuno è in grado di contraddire questo precetto»
 Ex vescovo: «Niente comunione ai gay»
 Monsignor Simone Scatizzi: «L'ostentata e praticata omosessualità è un peccato che esclude questa possibilità»
*ROMA *- «La pratica omosessuale e la ostentata e dichiarata omosessualità impediscono l'amministrazione della comunione, secondo quanto dice la Chiesa, e nessuno è in grado di contraddire questo precetto». Queste le parole, riportate dal sito Pontifex Roma, dell'ex vescovo di Pistoia Simone Scatizzi. Secondo l'alto prelato «l'omosessualità in quanto tale è un disordine». Tuttavia, «nessuno sulla terra è autorizzato a emettere sentenze». Ma, per Scatizzi, per coloro che ostentamente proclamano la loro omosessualità e la praticano «le cose cambiano un tantino: da pastore sono obbligato, sempre in linea generale, a rifiutare la comunione. Certo se si presentano davanti a me non posso dire di no e non per buonismo» perché «non se questi possano essersi confessati, pentiti o aver cambiato vita», ha spiegato il vescovo. 

*PECCATO CHE ESCLUDE LA COMUNIONE - *Che poi ha ribadito: «Il principio generale è che la conclamata, ostentata e praticata omosessualità è un peccato che esclude dalla comunione». Una condizione che, peraltro, mette sulla stessa linea gay e divorziati: «Vero, ma non per una cattiveria della Chiesa e i divorziati mai devono sentirsi emarginati o esclusi dalla comunione della Chiesa, ma esiste una oggettiva situazione incompatibile con il sacramento e la sua amministrazione», ha precisato Scatizzi. (Fonte Ansa)

*05 febbraio 2010*
http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...li_fe41cd2e-127b-11df-b50d-00144f02aabe.shtml

Sti pretazzi sono proprio delle merde  .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Non capisco perché dovrebbero voler fare la comunione.


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco perché dovrebbero voler fare la comunione.


Perche' no? ... dove sta scritto che un gay non possa essere anche un cristiano credente


----------



## Amoremio (5 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Perche' no? ... dove sta scritto che un gay non possa essere anche un cristiano credente


se pratica l'omosessualità fa sesso al di fuori del matrimonio
se la ostenta non si vergogna di queste illecite pulsioni
quindi
bannato a vita 
e condannato all'inferno


----------



## Mari' (5 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> se pratica l'omosessualità fa sesso al di fuori del matrimonio
> se la ostenta non si vergogna di queste illecite pulsioni
> quindi
> bannato a vita
> e condannato all'inferno



Memomale che la chiesa non e' DIO (il Creatore), LUI ci ama tutti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Memomale che la chiesa non e' DIO (il Creatore), LUI ci ama tutti.


 Idealmente. Ma dato che la Chiesa ritiene di fare le veci di del filglio di Dio = sostituire il cielo in terra, Dio ama solo coloro che amano la Chiesa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Febbraio 2010)

Groucho Marx diceva una battuta citata da Allen "Non vorrei far parte di nessun club che volesse tra i suoi soci me" ...ma è una battuta, normalmente non si vuole far parte di nessun gruppo che non ci voglia, no?


----------



## Mari' (6 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Idealmente. Ma dato che *la Chiesa ritiene di fare le veci di del filglio di Dio* = sostituire il cielo in terra, *Dio ama solo coloro che amano la Chiesa*.


Ne sei certo? ... ma proprio certo certo  ... non credo.


Stamane ho letto un bellissimo articolo di Massima Mazzucco 


Eccovelo:

*Chiesa e pecorelle, gay a catinelle*

Parli del diavolo, e spuntano le corna. Mentre c'è chi vorrebbe liquidare le colpe storiche della Chiesa con un presunto “anticlericalismo” di chi le denuncia (è esattamente l’opposto, casomai: sono le colpe a generare l’anticlericalismo, e non viceversa), spunta proprio dalla Germania di Ratzinger un nuovo scandalo ecclesiaìstico dalle dimensioni raccapriccianti.








Come *scrive *la Repubblica: “Abusi sessuali sugli studenti, pressioni per sedute di masturbazione, stupri segreti nei sotterranei degli istituti. Per anni, forse per decenni, alcune delle più prestigiose scuole superiori private cattoliche in Germania sono state il luogo dell'orrore, la stanza chiusa in cui forti della loro autorità sacerdoti, insegnanti, organisti hanno distrutto l'animo degli adolescenti che avevano il compito di istruire.“

Come già era successo con i preti pedofili americani, si scopre che non si tratta affatto di qualche caso isolato, ...

... ma di un vero e proprio metodo di copertura sistematica dei crimini, che non venivano mai denunciati, limitandosi a spostare i colpevoli da una diocesi all’altra.

Come se spostare un serial-killer da Amburgo a Coblenza lo rendesse improvvisamente un benefattore dell'umanità.

Giustamente, l’articolo di Repubblica di domanda: “Quanto sapevano allora i responsabili delle scuole e i loro superiori, cioè le autorirà ecclesiastiche, e perché scelsero il silenzio? L'interrogativo è tremendo, pesa come un macigno sulla coscienza della Chiesa, dei fedeli, del paese. Abusare degli studenti, come ha rivelato oggi il quotidiano conservatore Die Welt, era tra l'altro abitudine anche nelle scuole religiose all'Est. Die Welt ha pubblicato una lunga intervista con Norbert Denef, ex studente, allora vittima di abusi. "Lo schema è tipico", ha detto. "Dapprima si cerca di coprire i casi col silenzio, se ne parla solo quando si è con le spalle al mure e ci si comporta come se ci si sforzasse di fare luce sui fatti".

Siamo sempre lì, ai “silenzi” della Chiesa. Il solito ributtante, ambiguo e ipocrita silenzio che permette prima al crimine di essere perpetrato, e poi eventualmente coperto con un più o meno credibile gesto di “redenzione” a posteriori.

Come nel caso Pio XI, che dopo aver supportato attivamente il nazifascismo in mezza Europa per oltre un decennio, pensò bene di ripulirsi la coscienza scrivendo un’enciclica, tanto ambigua quanto tardiva, che criticava il nazismo.

E’ come se una madre allevasse un figlio per farlo diventare pilota di automobilismo, lo portasse alle gare fin da piccolo, esaltasse le gesta dei campioni del momento, lo facesse correre nei go-kart e nelle categorie minori, e quando poi finalmente fosse allineato alla partenza della sua prima gara di Formula Uno gli dicesse: “Vai piano, mi raccomando”.

La cosa più sconcertante, in questo orripilante festival dell’ipocrisia cattolica, è la *dichiarazione *del Vescovo di Pistoia, Monsignor Simone Scatizzi, che nel frattempo si è scagliato contro gli omosessuali, dicendo che la Chiesa dovrebbe rifiutare loro la comunione.

Secondo lui, nella chiesa cattolica tedesca la comunione non dovrebbe farla più nessuno da almeno vent’anni.

Massimo Mazzucco

http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3484



Non aggiungo altro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (7 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> “Abusi sessuali sugli studenti, pressioni per sedute di masturbazione, stupri segreti nei sotterranei degli istituti. Per anni, forse per decenni, alcune delle più prestigiose scuole superiori private cattoliche in Germania sono state il luogo dell'orrore, la stanza chiusa in cui forti della loro autorità sacerdoti, insegnanti, organisti hanno distrutto l'animo degli adolescenti che avevano il compito di istruire.“


Cose che abbiamo saputo perfino noi bambini, e motivo per cui non siamo andato nelle loro scuole. Cose di cui non abbiamo potuto parlare, e chi l'ha fatto è sparito.

La Chiesa è un gran brutto affare. Peggio dei peggiori dittatori nella storia, e ciò che viene ora a galla, è soltanto la cima dell'Eisberg.


----------



## Mari' (9 Febbraio 2010)

Ti/vi voglio proporre questo film/documentario:

http://video.google.it/videoplay?do...k2gK03eHEBg&q=deliver+us+from+evil+ita&hl=it#




E poi, solo "dopo" di leggere l'articolo del Corriere:

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...ia_d30c4a2e-14a8-11df-95c9-00144f02aabe.shtml


Mi raccomando non imbrogliate, seguite in Ordine.


----------



## InFaseDiCrisalide (9 Febbraio 2010)

Se il vescovo lo desidera, posso presentargli un eterosessuale cattolico praticante, che faceva la comunione da adultero...


----------



## Papero (9 Febbraio 2010)

Tempo fa un NOTO RELIGIOSO, dalle onde radio di Radio Maria, ha risposto ad  un ascoltatore che *l'OMOSESSUALITA' E' UN ABOMINIO*, perchè a dirlo è la  BIBBIA (Levetico, 18,22).
Un ABOMINIO CHE NON PUO' ESSERE TOLLERATO IN NESSUN  CASO.
10 giorni fa quello stesso ascoltatore ha scritto questa lettera al  NOTO 
RELIGIOSO...

Lettera del 16 maggio 2009

Caro sacerdote, le scrivo  per ringraziarla del suo lavoro educativo 
sulle leggi del Signore.
Ho  imparato davvero molto dal suo programma, e ho cercato di condividere 
tale  conoscenza con più persone possibile.
Adesso, quando qualcuno tenta di  difendere lo stile di vita omosessuale, 
gli ricordo semplicemente che nel  Levitico 18:22 si afferma che ciò è un 
abominio.
Fine della  discussione.
Però, avrei bisogno di alcun consigli da lei, a riguardo di  altre leggi 
specifiche e come applicarle.-

Vorrei vendere mia figlia  come schiava, come prevede Esodo 21:7. Quale 
pensa sarebbe un buon prezzo di  vendita?-
Quando do fuoco ad un toro sull’altare sacrificale, so dalle  scritture 
che ciò produce un piacevole profumo per il Signore (Levitico  1.9). Il 
problema è con i miei vicini. Quei blasfemi sostengono che l’ odore  non 
è piacevole per loro. Devo forse percuoterli?-
So che posso avere  contatti con una donna quando non ha le mestruazioni 
(Levitico 15:19-24). Il  problema è: come faccio a chiederle se ce le ha 
oppure no? Molte donne  s’offendono.
- Levitico 25:44 afferma che potrei possedere degli schiavi, sia  maschi 
che femmine, a patto che essi siano acquistati in nazioni straniere.  Un 
mio amico afferma che questo si può fare con i filippini, ma non con i  
francesi. Può farmi capire meglio? Perché non posso possedere schiavi  
francesi?-
Un mio vicino insiste per lavorare di sabato. Esodo 35:2 dice  
chiaramente che dovrebbe essere messo a morte. Sono moralmente obbligato  
ad ucciderlo personalmente?
- Un mio amico ha la sensazione che anche se  mangiare crostacei è un 
abominio (Levitico 11:10), lo è meno  dell’omosessualità. Non sono 
d’accordo. Può illuminarci sulla  questione?
- Levitico 21:20 afferma che non posso avvicinarmi all’ altare di  Dio se 
ho difetti di vista. Devo effettivamente ammettere che uso occhiali  per 
leggere … La mia vista deve per forza essere 10 decimi o c’è qualche  
scappatoia alla questione?
- Molti dei miei amici maschi usano rasarsi i  capelli, compresi quelli 
vicino alle tempie, anche se questo è espressamente  vietato dalla Bibbia 
(Levitico 19:27). In che modo devono esser messi a  morte?
- In Levitico 11:6-8 viene detto che toccare la pelle di maiale morto  
rende impuri. Per giocare a pallone debbo quindi indossare dei guanti?
-  Mio zio possiede una fattoria. E’ andato contro Levitico 19:19, poiché 
ha  piantato due diversi tipi di ortaggi nello stesso campo; anche sua 
moglie ha  violato lo stesso passo, perché usa indossare vesti di due 
tipi diversi di  tessuto (cotone/acrilico). Non solo: mio zio bestemmia a 
tutto andare. È  proprio necessario che mi prenda la briga di radunare 
tutti gli abitanti  della città per lapidarli come prescrivono le 
scritture? Non potrei, più  semplicemente, dargli fuoco mentre dormono, 
come simpaticamente consiglia  Levitico 20:14 per le persone che 
giacciono con consanguinei?

So che  Lei ha studiato approfonditamente questi argomenti, per cui sono 
sicuro che  potrà rispondermi a queste semplici domande.
Nell’occasione, la ringrazio  ancora per ricordare a tutti noi che i 
comandamenti sono eterni e  immutabili.
Sempre suo ammiratore devoto.”

:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Tempo fa un NOTO RELIGIOSO, dalle onde radio di Radio Maria, ha risposto ad un ascoltatore che *l'OMOSESSUALITA' E' UN ABOMINIO*, perchè a dirlo è la BIBBIA (Levetico, 18,22).
> Un ABOMINIO CHE NON PUO' ESSERE TOLLERATO IN NESSUN CASO.
> 10 giorni fa quello stesso ascoltatore ha scritto questa lettera al NOTO
> RELIGIOSO...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma questi preti non sanno neanche cosa sia il Vangelo... Gesù non allontanò neanche Giuda dall'ultima cena.


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non capisco perché dovrebbero voler fare la comunione.


Ma che domanda è? Magari perchè sono cristiani, no? Secondo te essere gay e cristiano è una contraddizione in termini?


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che domanda è? Magari perchè sono cristiani, no? Secondo te *essere gay e cristiano è una contraddizione in termini*?


 secondo la chiesa sì. c'è una coerenza che possiamo non condividere ma così è


----------



## Papero (9 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo la chiesa sì. c'è una coerenza che possiamo non condividere ma così è





Papero ha detto:


> ...
> - Levitico 25:44 afferma che potrei possedere degli schiavi, sia  maschi
> che femmine, a patto che essi siano acquistati in nazioni straniere.  Un
> mio amico afferma che questo si può fare con i filippini, ma non con i
> ...


Secondo la Chiesa potrei possedere degli schiavi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo la Chiesa potrei possedere degli schiavi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 e tante altre belle cose. 
per questo non potrò mai essere fedele ad un credo tanto lontano da me...non posso pretendere di adeguarlo a mia misura.
non è una costituzione, una legge per la quale mi posso battere per cambiarla...qui siamo in materia di fede (che rimane per me scritta dagli stessi uomini) ma che ,per chi crede, ha ispirazione divina


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo la chiesa sì. c'è una coerenza che possiamo non condividere ma così è


 Ho detto cristiano, non cattolico... il cristianesimo è un insieme assai più vasto del cattolicesimo romano. Potrà non piacere al papa, ma è così.


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo la Chiesa potrei possedere degli schiavi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Secondo l'antico testamento si, che però è stato "riletto" col Vangelo. Quindi, no. Gli ebrei però si, possono possederli, ed in effetti lo fanno coi palestinesi.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho detto cristiano, non cattolico... il cristianesimo è un insieme assai più vasto del cattolicesimo romano. Potrà non piacere al papa, ma è così.


 ma qui, sbaglio o si parlava di essere cattolici e di voler fare la comunione anche se gay?


----------



## Nobody (9 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma qui, sbaglio o si parlava di essere cattolici e di voler fare la comunione anche se gay?


 Non mi pare, non si parlava di essere cattolici... ma dell'esclusione dall'eucarestia, amministrata da preti che non sanno cosa sia il Vangelo. Quindi la domanda di Persa a mio modo di vedere non ha significato alcuno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non mi pare, non si parlava di essere cattolici... ma dell'esclusione dall'eucarestia, amministrata da preti che non sanno cosa sia il Vangelo. Quindi la domanda di Persa a mio modo di vedere non ha significato alcuno.


 L'eucarestia è sacramento per i cattolici i protestanti la ritengono una rappresentazione.
Io non vedo come chi ha la consapevolezza e l'orgoglio del suo essere gay e vive di conseguenza  possa voler far parte di una Chiesa che lo condanna e lo esclude.
Se ne vuol far parte non sarà gay se non con senso del peccato e della propria debolezza umana quando cadrà in tentazione e compirà peccato con pensieri, parole e opere, secondo quanto predicato dalla Chiesa.


----------



## MK (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'eucarestia è sacramento per i cattolici i protestanti la ritengono una rappresentazione.
> Io non vedo come chi ha la consapevolezza e l'orgoglio del suo essere gay e vive di conseguenza possa voler far parte di una Chiesa che lo condanna e lo esclude.
> Se ne vuol far parte non sarà gay se non con senso del peccato e della propria debolezza umana quando cadrà in tentazione e compirà peccato con pensieri, parole e opere, secondo quanto predicato dalla Chiesa.


I divorziati la comunione possono farla?


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> I divorziati la comunione possono farla?


 no


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

MiKa ha detto:


> I divorziati la comunione possono farla?


Sì se non si risposano.


----------



## Minerva (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì se non si risposano.


 se si è per l'indissolubilità del vincolo ...è coerente che non si ammettano altre unioni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se si è per l'indissolubilità del vincolo ...è coerente che non si ammettano altre unioni


 Infatti.
Se non ci si riconosce con la dottrina di una religione ...si lascia la religione.
Mica posso essere islamico e dire che il digiuno è una fesseria...


----------



## Grande82 (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che domanda è? Magari perchè sono cristiani, no? Secondo te essere gay e cristiano è una contraddizione in termini?


 si può essere cristiani senza essere cattolici....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Ma questi preti non sanno neanche cosa sia il Vangelo... Gesù non allontanò neanche Giuda dall'ultima cena.


 Tu ci ridi, ma è da piangere. La maggioranza non sa nulla della Bibbia se non qualche passaggio, quelli che vendono di più: ubbidienza, peccato, ricchezza, fratellanza.

Predicano Paulo e Luca, e hanno sempre alla mano qualche battuta veloce e non troppo superficiale, ma appena che si gratta un po', viene fuori un pullulame di confusione e ignoranza che fa paura.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'eucarestia è sacramento per i cattolici i protestanti la ritengono una rappresentazione.
> Io non vedo come chi ha la consapevolezza e l'orgoglio del suo essere gay e vive di conseguenza possa voler far parte di *una Chiesa che lo condanna e lo esclude*.
> Se ne vuol far parte non sarà gay se non con senso del peccato e della propria debolezza umana quando cadrà in tentazione e compirà peccato con pensieri, parole e opere, secondo quanto predicato dalla Chiesa.


 E' qui ti sbagli. Quando si parla di valori morali, è vero al 100%, come però è anche vero che gli dovrà perdonare, sempre, se può permetterselo economicamente :rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> E' qui ti sbagli. Quando si parla di valori morali, è vero al 100%, come però è anche vero che gli dovrà perdonare, sempre, se può permetterselo economicamente :rotfl:


Sempre si sarà perdonati se c'è pentimento, anche settanta volte sette... ma se non c'è pentimento no.
Funziona così. Se non piace se ne fa a meno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sempre si sarà perdonati se c'è pentimento, anche settanta volte sette... ma se non c'è pentimento no.
> Funziona così. Se non piace se ne fa a meno.


 Ma ... come ... si deve anche pentire? A me risulta che il portentoso portafogli equivale al perdono universale, espresso dal più piccolo fino al più grande rappresentante della Chiesa. "Si pentirà quando sarà in grando di comprendere" si dirà, "perché è beato chi è povero di mente". Lo diceva perfino Gesù :rotfl:

Vedi, io scherzo, ma solo a metà, perché ho visto come funziona. Da troppo vicino per non essere "cinico" nei confronti della Chiesa e dei suoi rappresentanti.


----------



## giobbe (10 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *L'alto prelato: «nessuno è in grado di contraddire questo precetto»*
> 
> *Ex vescovo: «Niente comunione ai gay»*
> 
> ...


	 	 La tendenza all'omosessualità non è peccato, praticare atti omosessuali è peccato mortale.
 Il peccato mortale interrompe la comunione con Dio e in questa condizione è controproducente accedere all'Eucarestia. San Paolo dice: "chiunque in modo indegno mangia il pane o beve il calice del Signore, sarà reo del corpo e del sangue del Signore. Ciascuno, pertanto, esamini sé stesso e poi mangi di questo pane e beva di questo calice; perché chi mangia e beve senza riconoscere il corpo del Signore, mangia e beve la propria condanna". Il Vangelo dice che nell'ultima cena Satana è entrato dentro Giuda nel momento in cui Giuda ha mangiato il boccone offerto da Gesù.
 La posizione della Chiesa può essere impopolare ma è coerente.
 La Chiesa non è un partito politico, non deve cercare consensi ma essere fedele al messaggio del  Vangelo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> La tendenza all'omosessualità non è peccato, praticare atti omosessuali è peccato mortale.
> Il peccato mortale interrompe la comunione con Dio e in questa condizione è controproducente accedere all'Eucarestia. San Paolo dice: "chiunque in modo indegno mangia il pane o beve il calice del Signore, sarà reo del corpo e del sangue del Signore. Ciascuno, pertanto, esamini sé stesso e poi mangi di questo pane e beva di questo calice; perché chi mangia e beve senza riconoscere il corpo del Signore, mangia e beve la propria condanna". Il Vangelo dice che nell'ultima cena Satana è entrato dentro Giuda nel momento in cui Giuda ha mangiato il boccone offerto da Gesù.
> *La posizione della Chiesa può essere impopolare ma è coerente.*
> *La Chiesa non è un partito politico, non deve cercare consensi ma essere fedele al messaggio del Vangelo*.


 La Chiesa ha ampiamente dimostrato il contrario. L'unico motivo per cui esiste ancora è il suo potere politico e mondano.

Possiamo discutere in lungo e in largo l'argomento, ma i fatti rimangono. Fin quando la Chiesa non si apre al Vangelo e cerca di essere fedele al messaggio del Vangelo, il suo dominio è soltanto di potere. E con tale potere sopprime tutto ciò che in qualche modo le è scomodo, e si "apre" al dialogo soltanto di fronte a evidenze innegabili, che renderebbe loro ridicoli se rimanessero fermi sulle loro opinioni.

Per il resto, non è possibile entrare in dialogo, in quanto loro stessi non sanno cosa c'è scritto nella Bibbia, né nel Vangelo, e tantomeno cercano di vivere la vita che invece predicano. Salvo qualche prete parcheggiato nei monasteri abbastanza lontani per non far sentire le loro voci.

Per aggiungere la ciliegina, il passo di un giovane seminarista nei corridoi nei monasteri può sollevare più cuori, anziché il passo di una donna.


----------



## giobbe (10 Febbraio 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> Secondo la Chiesa potrei possedere degli schiavi :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



	 	 La Guerra di Secessione che ha decretato la fine della schiavitù in America del Nord è terminata nel 1865, praticamente l'altro ieri. La lettera di San Paolo a Filemone tratta proprio del tema della schiavitù ed è stata scritta 1800 anni prima.
 Il messaggio del Vangelo va oltre lo stato di schiavo o di uomo libero. San Paolo dice: “Non c'è qui né Giudeo né Greco; non c'è né schiavo né libero; non c'è né maschio né femmina; perché voi tutti siete uno in Cristo Gesù”.
 Il messaggio del Vangelo non è politico, Gesù stesso ha detto “Date a Cesare quel che è di Cesare e a Dio quel che è di Dio” ma molto più profondo, riguarda la natura stessa dell'uomo.
 La politica (schiavitù, monarchia, repubblica, dittatura, destra, sinistra ecc.) è marginale rispetto a quelli che sono i piani di Dio riguardo a ciascun uomo: Dio usa quel che trova.


----------



## giobbe (10 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> La Chiesa ha ampiamente dimostrato il contrario. L'unico motivo per cui esiste ancora è il suo potere politico e mondano.
> 
> Possiamo discutere in lungo e in largo l'argomento, ma i fatti rimangono. Fin quando la Chiesa non si apre al Vangelo e cerca di essere fedele al messaggio del Vangelo, il suo dominio è soltanto di potere. E con tale potere sopprime tutto ciò che in qualche modo le è scomodo, e si "apre" al dialogo soltanto di fronte a evidenze innegabili, che renderebbe loro ridicoli se rimanessero fermi sulle loro opinioni.
> 
> ...


	 	 Non ho capito che potere esiste nell'affermare che chi pratica atti omosessuali è bene che non faccia la Comunione.
 Come si fa a far soldi dicendo che praticare relazioni omosessuali è peccato? È più facile che si perdano soldi e consensi dicendo questo.
 Non esiste e non è mai esistito a questo mondo un uomo che non sia peccatore (a parte Gesù). C'è da meravigliarsi se tutti i membri della gerarchia ecclesiastica a cominciare dal papa sono peccatori? Predicano bene e razzolano male? L'importante è che predichino bene perché peccatori lo sono e lo saranno sempre comunque.
 Ho visto anch'io diversi preti con atteggiamenti “effeminati”. Forse in passato i ragazzi che non avevano attrazione per il sesso femminile pensavano di avere la vocazione religiosa e entravano in seminario.
 Adesso i candidati ad entrare in seminario passano per un visita psicologica e quelli che hanno tendenze omosessuali non verranno accettati. Sicuramente ci sarà qualcuno che vedrà una discriminazione in tutto questo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho capito che potere esiste nell'affermare che chi pratica atti omosessuali è bene che non faccia la Comunione.
> Come si fa a far soldi dicendo che praticare relazioni omosessuali è peccato? È più facile che si perdano soldi e consensi dicendo questo.
> Non esiste e non è mai esistito a questo mondo un uomo che non sia peccatore (a parte Gesù). C'è da meravigliarsi se tutti i membri della gerarchia ecclesiastica a cominciare dal papa sono peccatori? Predicano bene e razzolano male? L'importante è che predichino bene perché peccatori lo sono e lo saranno sempre comunque.
> Ho visto anch'io diversi preti con atteggiamenti “effeminati”. Forse in passato i ragazzi che non avevano attrazione per il sesso femminile pensavano di avere la vocazione religiosa e entravano in seminario.
> Adesso i candidati ad entrare in seminario passano per un visita psicologica e quelli che hanno tendenze omosessuali non verranno accettati. Sicuramente ci sarà qualcuno che vedrà una discriminazione in tutto questo.


 quello che non capisco è che cosa voglia dire "tendenze omosessuali" per un prete visto che non è contemplato che egli abbia comunque rapporti etero o omo che siano.


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì se non si risposano.


 In realtà se non hanno una nuova relazione, in quanto l'adulterio è un peccato mortale.


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> si può essere cristiani senza essere cattolici....


 Infatti e si può anche fare la comunione senza per questo riconoscersi nella chiesa cattolica coi suoi dogmi. E' questo che intendevo... non vedo perchè un gay cristiano non dovrebbe voler fare la comunione. Persa ad esempio, si ferma alla forma del cristianesimo, senza considerare la sostanza.
Ripeto, sulla comunione e su chi può parteciparvi, coi suoi atti ha già detto tutto  quel che c'è da dire chi ha fondato il sacramento: Gesù, nell'ultima cena.


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sempre si sarà perdonati se c'è pentimento, anche settanta volte sette... *ma se non c'è pentimento no*.
> Funziona così. Se non piace se ne fa a meno.


 Falso. Neanche la chiesa si pronuncia su chi non verrà perdonato e finirà all'inferno. Può nominare beati, ma non dannati. Questo perchè non si sa chi verrà perdonato e con quale criterio.


----------



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Falso. Neanche la chiesa si pronuncia su chi non verrà perdonato e finirà all'inferno. Può nominare beati, *ma non dannati. *Questo perchè non si sa chi verrà perdonato e con quale criterio.


Dannati no, ma li "scomunica" piu' o meno e' la stessa cosa poi


----------



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2010)

Chissa' se a Piero Marrazzo gliela danno l'ostia consacrata 

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/02/09/foto/marrazzo_intercettato_dai_fotografi-2237076/1/


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dannati no, ma li "scomunica" piu' o meno e' la stessa cosa poi


 Non è la stessa cosa... con la scomunica ti dice che non puoi prendere la comunione. Non è mica una condanna alla dannazione eterna


----------



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa... con la scomunica ti dice che non puoi prendere la comunione. Non è mica una condanna alla dannazione eterna


 chissa' com'e' sentirsi condannati alla dannazione  eterna poi :rotfl::rotfl: ... ma ch'e' inox? :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> chissa' com'e' sentirsi condannati alla dannazione  eterna poi :rotfl::rotfl: ... ma ch'e' inox? :carneval:


 Beh per me non ha alcun senso, dovresti chiederlo a chi ci crede :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Ma ... come ... si deve anche pentire? A me risulta che* il portentoso portafogli equivale al perdono universale, *espresso dal più piccolo fino al più grande rappresentante della Chiesa. "Si pentirà quando sarà in grando di comprendere" si dirà, "perché è beato chi è povero di mente". Lo diceva perfino Gesù :rotfl:
> 
> Vedi, io scherzo, ma solo a metà, perché ho visto come funziona. Da troppo vicino per non essere "cinico" nei confronti della Chiesa e dei suoi rappresentanti.


se pensiamo al capo della banda della magliana ;renatino de pedis...sempolto con onore in vaticano:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se pensiamo al capo della banda della magliana ;renatino de pedis...sempolto con onore in vaticano:mrgreen:


... sepolto con onore a Sant'apollinare


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> se pensiamo al capo della banda della magliana ;renatino de pedis...sempolto con onore in vaticano:mrgreen:


 Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano... pure Cesare Borgia è sepolto con onore in Vaticano, ed in confronto Renatino è una mammoletta :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano... pure Cesare Borgia è sepolto con onore in Vaticano, ed in confronto Renatino è una mammoletta :carneval:


come dicevo....sono coerenti


----------



## Amoremio (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non vedo cosa ci sia di strano... pure *Cesare Borgia è sepolto con onore in Vaticano*, ed in confronto Renatino è una mammoletta :carneval:


non credo proprio!


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non credo proprio!


 Ah no, è vero... il papino. Degno padre di quell'amabile frugoletto :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah no, è vero... il papino. Degno padre di quell'amabile frugoletto :carneval:


mi commuovo sempre alle storie di belle famiglie ben assortite


----------



## Grande82 (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti e si può anche fare la comunione senza per questo riconoscersi nella chiesa cattolica coi suoi dogmi. E' questo che intendevo... non vedo perchè un gay cristiano non dovrebbe voler fare la comunione. Persa ad esempio, si ferma alla forma del cristianesimo, senza considerare la sostanza.
> Ripeto, sulla comunione e su chi può parteciparvi, coi suoi atti ha già detto tutto quel che c'è da dire chi ha fondato il sacramento: Gesù, nell'ultima cena.


 ma perchè qualcuno dovrebbe voler fare la comunione se non fosse cattolico?
Si crede in Dio e in Gesù.
Si è cristiani.
Si crede anche nella chiesa e si è perciò cattolici. Ma se si crede nella chiesa si crede anche in quello che la chiesa predica, sul peccato e sulla comunione agli omosessuali. 
Se si è omosessuali convinti non si crede nella chiesa e pertanto nemmeno nella comunione.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

Non per essere sempre la solita... ma a me questa storia sembra la solita cosa per far parlare di se... sei gay, non problem...ti ritieni cattolico ma non sai neanche che cacchio predica la chiesa (al di la' del fatto che sia bene o male), perche' se lo sapessero non andrebbero a chiedere la comunione o che cavolo hanno chiesto.

Questa storia mi ricorda gli sketch di Little Britain _I'm the only gay in the village_... non so se avete presente, pero' fa veramente ridere:carneval:


----------



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non per essere sempre la solita... ma a me questa storia sembra la solita cosa per far parlare di se... sei gay, non problem...ti ritieni cattolico ma non sai neanche che cacchio predica la chiesa (al di la' del fatto che sia bene o male), perche' se lo sapessero non andrebbero a chiedere la comunione o che cavolo hanno chiesto.
> 
> Questa storia mi ricorda gli sketch di Little Britain _I'm the only gay in the village_... non so se avete presente, pero' fa veramente ridere:carneval:


Ma mica l'hanno messa in mezzo i gay, e la chiesa che sta a fare casino/pubblicita' 

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...li_fe41cd2e-127b-11df-b50d-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma mica l'hanno messa in mezzo i gay, e la chiesa che sta a fare casino/pubblicita'
> 
> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/10_...li_fe41cd2e-127b-11df-b50d-00144f02aabe.shtml


:rotfl:

L'ho letto ora... dai commenti avevo capito tutt'altro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che stordita che sono... 

Vabe' la chiesa ha ribadito il suo punto... mi sembrava strano qualcuno si fosse presentato a prendere la comunione


----------



## Nobody (10 Febbraio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma perchè qualcuno dovrebbe voler fare la comunione se non fosse cattolico?
> Si crede in Dio e in Gesù.
> Si è cristiani.
> Si crede anche nella chiesa e si è perciò cattolici. Ma se si crede nella chiesa si crede anche in quello che la chiesa predica, sul peccato e sulla comunione agli omosessuali.
> Se si è omosessuali convinti non si crede nella chiesa e pertanto nemmeno nella comunione.


Guarda che c'è una bella differenza tra il credere che Gesù fosse una divinità ed essere cattolici. Magari si da per scontato che sia la stessa cosa, ma certamente non è così. Un cattolico sicuramente crede in Gesu-Dio, ma il contrario non sempre è vero. Nel senso che si può credere in Gesù e non essere cattolici.
Molti omosessuali vivono questa condizione, che è libertà di pensiero. Conosco personalmente questa ragazza lesbica che fa la comunione e se ne fotte di quello che dicono i preti.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ... Un cattolico sicuramente crede in Gesu-Dio, ma il contrario non sempre è vero. Nel senso che si può credere in Gesù e non essere cattolici.
> .........


ma anche nel senso che Gesù - Dio non crede sempre a tutti quelli che si dicono cattolici
d'altronde
manco io ci credo, pur senza essere Lui




moltimodi ha detto:


> ... Molti omosessuali vivono questa condizione, che è libertà di pensiero. Conosco personalmente questa ragazza lesbica che fa la comunione e se ne fotte di quello che dicono i preti.


non so se la definirei libertà di pensiero
conosco, come te, un sacco di gente che tradisce il partner, ruba, truffa, fa del male agli altri ma non si perde una messa o una comunione
nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi, è ipocrisia pelosa


----------



## Lettrice (10 Febbraio 2010)

Almeno una ceretta porca miseria


----------



## Mari' (10 Febbraio 2010)

*Avvenire: «Che bella la foto di Bagnasco con le trans»*

«Che bella» quella foto di Genova dove «il pastore va tra la sua gente e non dice di no a nessuno. Che fa lo straordinario mestiere della Chiesa: portare Cristo tra gli uomini, anche nei vicoli più bui». «Non c’è scherzo e non c’è scandalo»: così il quotidiano dei vescovi Avvenire ha commentato oggi in un editoriale la visita del cardinale Angelo Bagnasco, arcivescovo di Genova e presidente della Cei, l’altro ieri a cinque trans durante una visita pastorale nel “Ghetto” di Genova. 






l cardinale Bagnasco incontra a Genova la gente dei vicoli. In primo piano a sinistra la trans “Regina”, a destra del cardinale la trans “Laika” e alla sua sinistra “Sandra”                                                  
«E proprio non c’è scandalo» neanche in quella fotografia che «allinea» Bagnasco e le sorelle di Charles de Foucauld (le suore che hanno ospitato l’incontro) a «quelle signore molto, molto truccate, in quella ostentazione di femminilità propria di chi sogna d’essere nato donna». 
È possibile che quella foto «scandalizzerà qualche benpensante» o «dalla parte opposta qualcuno sorriderà». «Ben gli sta, a questi cattolici sessuofobi, lo “scherzo” di una foto col presidente dei vescovi insieme a Regina, Lucrezia e le loro amiche». «Ma non c’è scherzo, perché - prosegue l’editoriale - i trans hanno portato seriamente le loro ragioni all’arcivescovo. Hanno detto che sono credenti e che soffrono nel vedersi discriminati; che sono nati così, e non c’è stata per loro alcuna scelta».









Ed il cardinale «ha ascoltato e ricordato» che «siamo figli del peccato originale e quindi peccatori». «Ha chiamato, dunque, le cose con il loro nome, fuor dalla nebbia del politicamente corretto e del facile buonismo. Poi, ha detto la cosa più importante: che Cristo è morto per tutti. Che le porte di Dio sono aperte a tutti ... E solo Lui sa davvero cosa c’è in fondo ai cuori». 
Di «onesti» che puntano il dito «ce ne sono purtroppo in ogni epoca», insiste Avvenire: più di duemila anni fa si scandalizzavano perché Gesù sedeva a tavola con i peccatori; ma solo Dio sa «se sono migliori gli onesti che si scandalizzano e accusano - quanti, anche oggi, sulle pagine dei giornali - o i più conclamati peccatori».


10 febbraio 2010
http://ilsecoloxix.ilsole24ore.com/p/genova/2010/02/10/AMeqNrMD-avvenire_bagnasco_bella.shtml


Che Bagnasco voglia riparare le cazzate degli altri suoi colleghi?!  ... forse c'e' "guerra anche nel vaticano


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa... con la scomunica ti dice che non puoi prendere la comunione. Non è mica una condanna alla dannazione eterna


 Era quel che dicevo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma anche nel senso che Gesù - Dio non crede sempre a tutti quelli che si dicono cattolici
> d'altronde
> manco io ci credo, pur senza essere Lui
> 
> ...


Ognuno è imputato avvocato e giudice di se stesso. Quando si fa la comunione si sa perchè la si fa. Se è ipocrisia o meno, ma il discorso non era certo quello. 
Libertà di pensiero è non farti incasellare dalle ovvietà, leggere informarti e farti una tua opinione. E conseguentemente agire senza esitazione e senza farti incatenare dalle idee altrui. Molti che si dicono cristiani non hanno mai letto neanche i Vangeli.


----------



## Lettrice (11 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ognuno è imputato avvocato e giudice di se stesso. Quando si fa la comunione si sa perchè la si fa. Se è ipocrisia o meno, ma il discorso non era certo quello.
> Libertà di pensiero è non farti incasellare dalle ovvietà, leggere informarti e farti una tua opinione. E conseguentemente agire senza esitazione e senza farti incatenare dalle idee altrui. *Molti che si dicono cristiani non hanno mai letto neanche i Vangeli*.



E' per quello che la fede resiste:carneval:


(E' una battuta che nessuno si offenda)


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' per quello che la fede resiste:carneval:
> 
> 
> (E' una battuta che nessuno si offenda)


 eheheheh... si, anche per quello. Quantomeno, la fede nei preti. :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh per me non ha alcun senso, dovresti chiederlo a chi ci crede :carneval:


 Per il credente la scomunica è come una condanna a morte e all'inferno.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per il credente la scomunica è come una condanna a morte e all'inferno.


 Esagerato: è il riconoscimento di essersi posti fuori dalla comunità ecumenica...è reversibile.


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Per il credente la scomunica è come una condanna a morte e all'inferno.


 Ha ragione Persa, è solo una condizione temporanea che non gli permette di partecipare all'eucarestia.


----------



## Bruja (11 Febbraio 2010)

*...*

Ma la scomunica secondo voi fa parte di una sanzione della fede o della liturgia? 
Ho cercato tanto una simile sanzione nei vangeli... e quanto all'ipocrisia si parla tanto dell'episodio del lancio della prima pietra all'adultera, ma raramente si valuta che Gesù diede implicitamente degli ipocriti a tutti quei timorati di Dio e ligi alla legge ed alla fede che erano pronti a lapidare!
Bruja


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma la scomunica secondo voi fa parte di una sanzione della fede o della liturgia?
> Ho cercato tanto una simile sanzione nei vangeli... e quanto all'ipocrisia si parla tanto dell'episodio del lancio della prima pietra all'adultera, ma raramente si valuta che *Gesù diede implicitamente degli ipocriti a tutti quei timorati di Dio e ligi alla legge ed alla fede che erano pronti a lapidare*!
> Bruja


Brava. Finalmente qualcuno che ha accolto il succo.

Per un credente, la scomunica è una condanna irreversibile. Ovviamente, per un non credente o semi-laico, è soltanto una formalità.


----------



## giobbe (12 Febbraio 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma la scomunica secondo voi fa parte di una sanzione della fede o della liturgia?
> Ho cercato tanto una simile sanzione nei vangeli... e quanto all'ipocrisia si parla tanto dell'episodio del lancio della prima pietra all'adultera, ma raramente si valuta che Gesù diede implicitamente degli ipocriti a tutti quei timorati di Dio e ligi alla legge ed alla fede che erano pronti a lapidare!
> Bruja


	 	 La scomunica è una medicina amara non è una condanna definitiva.
 Credo che il fondamento biblico possa esser fatto risalire a questo passaggio del Vangelo di Matteo:
 “Se il tuo fratello commette una colpa, va' e ammoniscilo fra te e lui solo; se ti ascolterà, avrai guadagnato il tuo fratello; se non ti ascolterà, prendi con te una o due persone, perché _ogni cosa sia risolta sulla parola di due o tre testimoni_. Se poi non ascolterà neppure costoro, dillo all'assemblea; e se non ascolterà neanche l'assemblea, sia per te come un pagano e un pubblicano. In verità vi dico: tutto quello che legherete sopra la terra sarà legato anche in cielo e tutto quello che scioglierete sopra la terra sarà sciolto anche in cielo”.
 Praticare relazioni omosessuali non è un atto così grave da prevedere la scomunica.


----------



## Nobody (12 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Brava. Finalmente qualcuno che ha accolto il succo.
> 
> *Per un credente, la scomunica è una condanna irreversibile*. Ovviamente, per un non credente o semi-laico, è soltanto una formalità.


 Non è affatto vero. E' reversibile e nella storia ci sono stati anche esempi illustri.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è affatto vero. E' reversibile e nella storia ci sono stati anche esempi illustri.


Certo. Con il quale si torna al discorso dei portafogli capienti e il perdono universale.


----------



## Nobody (15 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Certo. Con il quale si torna al discorso dei *portafogli capienti* e il perdono universale.


Sicuramente aiutano :carneval: Anche se il loro Principale disse l'esatto contrario. Uno degli infiniti esempi di scollamento tra chiesa e messaggio originario. 
Per questo continuo a dire che si può essere cristiani e non aderire ai precetti della chiesa cattolica. Chi si sente di fare la comunione (gay, divorziati od altro) , la faccia e non dica nulla al prete.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sicuramente aiutano :carneval: Anche se il loro Principale disse l'esatto contrario. Uno degli infiniti esempi di scollamento tra chiesa e messaggio originario.
> Per questo continuo a dire che si può essere cristiani e non aderire ai precetti della chiesa cattolica. Chi si sente di fare la comunione (gay, divorziati od altro) , la faccia e non dica nulla al prete.


 Eh sì. Ma il punto è che i Gay vogliono essere riconosciuti ufficialmente dalla Chiesa, mentre la Chiesa non vuole essere riconosciuta nei Gay. E' una questione politica che però si combatte in campo religioso. C'è l'incompatibilità religiosa strumentalizzata per motivi politici che da il singhiozzo alla Chiesa e aumenta artificialmente la superficie di ascolto a una comunità o organizzazione politica.

Ma il sesso è politico o religioso? Assolutamente no.


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Eh sì. *Ma il punto è che i Gay vogliono essere riconosciuti ufficialmente dalla Chiesa*, mentre la Chiesa non vuole essere riconosciuta nei Gay. E' una questione politica che però si combatte in campo religioso. C'è l'incompatibilità religiosa strumentalizzata per motivi politici che da il singhiozzo alla Chiesa e aumenta artificialmente la superficie di ascolto a una comunità o organizzazione politica.
> 
> Ma il sesso è politico o religioso? Assolutamente no.


 Peggio per loro, allora. Chi pensa così, merita di essere escluso dalla comunione. Se non si ha libertà di pensiero neanche nella metafisica...
nel Vangelo Gesù dice chiaramente che non serve riunirsi in sinagoghe o nelle processioni per pregare la divinità. Anzi, consiglia di farlo in solitudine.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Peggio per loro, allora. Chi pensa così, merita di essere escluso dalla comunione. Se non si ha libertà di pensiero neanche nella metafisica...
> nel Vangelo Gesù dice chiaramente che *non serve riunirsi in sinagoghe o nelle processioni per pregare la divinità*. Anzi, consiglia di farlo in solitudine.


 Vero. Ma se citi questa frase, diventi eretico :mexican:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vero. Ma se citi questa frase, diventi *eretico* :mexican:


 Ops. Erotico :rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (16 Febbraio 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Vero. Ma se citi questa frase, diventi eretico :mexican:


 Gesù lo avrebbero bruciato sul rogo, di questo son certo :mexican:


----------

